# Cutting umbilical cord?



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Will alcholol work in stead of iodine, we don't have any on hand?


----------



## sixstrothers (Jan 20, 2006)

The purpose of the iodine is to dry it up so they dont get what they call navel ill or an infection through there umbilical cord. If it were me, I would tie it off with dental floss then dip it in the alcohol until you can get some iodine. How is the buckling doin??
Lori


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The umbilical cord should break on it's own, if you have to cut them, because of it being tough, or sacks that kids don't break out of...it's the number one diagnosis of copper defficency. If you cut them to make them shorter, make sure to not cut it too short.

Anything will work, iodine 7% simply works the best, it's caustic, so it burns and dries the cord and feet. You want to use something that makes the cord dry fast. Yes we also spray feet. I am not of the dipping set. I spray several times over a period of about 12 hours. Vicki


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Vicki, do you spray the cord or the feet or both? wondering why you spray the feet? thanks


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks, The cord broke, it was just VERY long, we tied it off, cutt the dry looking part at the end, then dipped it in alcholol. Thanks again, bye.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Mare, yes I spray feet and umbilical cords (well actually the whole belly). It's what I was taught. The feet are soo soft when the kids are born and the iodine makes them harder faster. Vicki


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Goat Freak. what I have learned. If you have to cut the cord. Do NOT CUT IT. What you should do. Grab the cord close to the babiess body, and use your nail and scrape it until it is all torn. I do it all the time to make sure the cord is not long, and I also use the dental floss, and the iodine also several times in the 12 hour period also.
If I remember correct, the reason you do the feet- They are so thin, it is just a way of protecting them from getting anything in them. Is theat correct Vicky? I know I have heard of several people that do it.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks!! i gotta say i learn something every day from this site


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to go do their feet, thanks a ton Viki!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Hm, don't cut the umbilical? I tie mine off with dental floss then snip it, myself. Then the scissors go right back into a cup with alcohol in it, untill kidding is over.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i do the same dona. kids are born and cord breaks, if its too long i take scissors and snip it.
until now i used the dental floss too but a breeder told me that bacteria can be easily trapped and it would be better to leave it open. this kidding season i will not use the dental floss.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I only use floss if a cord is bleeding. I spray them good, then if too long, just use my sizzors. But they are drying by then so little to no blood is left in the cord. Just don't cut them too short. Don't use floss or anything like that if you let kids nurse dams! Moms can grab that string and rib the cords flush with the belly...you can save a kid like that only if you are right there, have hemostats to clamp the bleeders and can get to the vet.

Sweetgoats...think we are all talking about different things. Yes when delivering you dont' want to cut cords that have not broken on their own, but scrape them....just like testical cords when castrating. Do tie up with dental floss than cut below it. But ones seperated, you don't need to tie it again just wait to cut it shorter after the blood stops pumping and the iodine has dried it some. 

Do check all kids for dripping unbilicals though. Vicki


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, the little guy didn't make it, but I'll keep this info in case I need it later. Thanks guys. Bye.


----------

